# Lancaster Ag Products



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

I frequently make it out to Lancaster PA for work. Anyone ever heard of these guys?

http://www.lancasterag.com/HomePage.aspx

Seems like a no-brainer for Ammonium Sulfate and Iron Sulfate, but I am also intrigued by Meadow Top Dress 15-5-5, Performance Blend II, Humates, Kelp... heck, practically most of the stuff under the "Soil Nutrients" tab looks interesting and possibility useful for lawn health (even repurposing stuff like Pit Mix as soil conditioner).

Thoughts?

Edit: "Garden and Produce" section has some neat stuff too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good prices on most of that stuff too. I'd love to have a place near me that carried all that.


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah, it's a little over an hour from me, but I'm in the area pretty regularly... will definitely have to check it out. Might cut into all the dough I've been sending SiteOne's way...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Good prices on most of that stuff too. I'd love to have a place near me that carried all that.


+2


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I am out by these guys. There are a few places out here that have a similar business model but these guys definitely have some unique products and a large assortment of offerings. I recommend them. Also, if you are in the area check these guys out for Urea, starter fert, prodiamine, dimension etc. they have great prices. 50lb bag of 46-0-0 for 16$ but they only carry it in spring and fall because the warehouse gets too hot in the summer. I go to the East Pete location

http://www.chemgro.com/


----------

